# Scariest video game series?



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I fair number of you play video games for which series do you think offers the most scares?


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

I would have to recommend Dead Space. Not technically a series (yet... a sequel is coming), but man, those creatures are freaky.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Dead Space was a great title. The Condemned series is also creepy. I find the best time to play games like that are early in the morning with some sleep deprivation.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm partial to the Silent Hill and Fatal Frame series. I have all of each series unless they came out with some new ones in the last couple of years.

Silent Hill had such great atmosphere and use of sound (still can't hear a tornado siren without doing a pause and shudder) and Fatal Frame's environment was just... terrifying and creepy.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree with you on Silent Hill. The radio static and siren do a great job of giving the chills. Scariest thing about that fist game was that I found most of the ammuntion for my gun in the school house. 

Bioshock (soon to be a series) also has some creepy and gotcha moments. Shadows on the walls, people (and bodies) appearing out of the mist, etc. Plus the twist towards the end is just very well done! Would you kindly give that game a try?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Bioshock (soon to be a series) also has some creepy and gotcha moments. Shadows on the walls, people (and bodies) appearing out of the mist, etc. Plus the twist towards the end is just very well done! Would you please give that game a try?


I loved that game just stellar. One of the only games that creeped me out exspecially the artist sculpter guy. I recommend it too!


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Has anyone heard of the upcoming PS3 game "Heavy Rain"? not much is known about it yet but it's supposed to be a horror game similar to Alan Wake. 
Here is the only gameplay footage we have of it.





I realized I never posted what I thought was the scariest but I think The Resident Evil series up until #5, then it became an action game. But I think Silent Hill and Bioshock were very scary. I tried Left 4 Dead at a friends house the other day, I thought it was decent but not as good as a lot of people say it is.


----------

